# How do I log debug messages from my plug-in code?



## Tam66662 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi, hoping there is a simple solution for this already built into OBS.  I'm writing a plugin, and to better understand OBS's API documentation and my own code algorithms, I'd like to be able to log messages that go to the %APPDATA%\obs-studio\logs\<date>.txt file.

Is there a built-in method for this already that I can use?  I'm looking at other plugins and I see them several different types: hlog, blog, LOG, RTMP_Log, FTL_LOG, etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tam66662 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ahhh, I found the one to use.  It's "blog".

Originally, I had used it as blog(LOG_DEBUG, "...") and nothing was showing up in the log file, which is why I originally posted this question.  Turns out I needed to use blog(LOG_INFO, "...").

Answered my own question.


----------

